# Favourite fighters



## Headhunter (Jan 14, 2018)

Thought I'd start a fun thread of people's favourite fighters.

Personally my number 1 has to be Michael bisping. He's the one trash talker I like. He's been around forever and shown so much heart and determination in his career. Fighting the best for years and when he's lost he's always picked himself up and come back hard you can't not respect that. No he's not the most nataurally talented, he's not the most powerful or has the best jiu jitsu or knock out strikes but he's got great cardio and very technical he's taken what he has and done very well with it.

Second has to be GSP. The guys probably one of the very few true martial arists in Mma. A guy who actually loves to train and is always humble and dedicated to being the best he can be.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 14, 2018)

Man that is tough....All-time favorite probably.....Anderson Silva or BJ Penn

Currently, I enjoy watching:

Conor
Wonderboy
Mighty Mouse
Cowboy
Lawler
Mscdonald


----------



## Buka (Jan 14, 2018)

Man, I could go back a long way with this. But for the present, my favorite fighters are GSP [I still consider him current] and Max Holloway. Been watching that kid grow as a fighter for a while now, he's something else.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 14, 2018)

My fist is gsp, from what the specialized coaches said about him, he really has high mma iq.
How he able to take specialized training from them and able by himself to translate it to mma beautifully.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Martial D (Jan 15, 2018)

In their prime, and for their time;

Keith Hackney
Fedor
Tank Abbott
Royce
Gary Goodridge
Keith Jardine
MVP
Mark Hunt

...many more


----------



## Anarax (Jan 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Thought I'd start a fun thread of people's favourite fighters.
> 
> Personally my number 1 has to be Michael bisping. He's the one trash talker I like. He's been around forever and shown so much heart and determination in his career. Fighting the best for years and when he's lost he's always picked himself up and come back hard you can't not respect that. No he's not the most nataurally talented, he's not the most powerful or has the best jiu jitsu or knock out strikes but he's got great cardio and very technical he's taken what he has and done very well with it.
> 
> Second has to be GSP. The guys probably one of the very few true martial arists in Mma. A guy who actually loves to train and is always humble and dedicated to being the best he can be.



Liddell
Couture
Cormier
Cro Cop
GSP
Machida
Miocic
Dillashaw
Holmes


----------

